
CamScanner/AdHub malicious mutter.zip collaborative study - darx0r
https://github.com/darx0r/CamScanner-mutter
======
darx0r
Collaborative study to gain more information, payloads and explanations regard
this incident.

Seems like the fetched and loaded payloads contians "dexopt" in their names,
scan your device for files with this substring and share!

